
Man Walks All Day to Create Spectacular Snow Patterns - ColinWright
http://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/blogs/simon-beck-snow-art
======
callmeed
Also see Jim Denevan for sand versions: <http://jimdenevan.com/>

------
hkmurakami
Figuring out the shortest path to completing these patterns might be a fun
challenge.

~~~
DennisP
I was thinking more along the lines of the most compressible path...ie., the
shortest set of instructions that can produce the pattern. Sort of like
knitting patterns, "knit one, pearl two." It seems like he must be figuring
out some reasonably simple step sequences to make it all work.

------
Tichy
How did he manage to walk with such precision? Assuming it isn't just
photoshop.

~~~
marshray
He's a true hacker and a craftsman.

He seems to have a lot of practice and hours to line things up for each one.
They don't look perfect. Maybe he just does it by eye? GPS?

~~~
peterhajas
A "hacker"? He makes art in the snow.

~~~
jpitz
<http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/H/hacker.html> Numbers 6 and 7 both apply, et
the least.

Why does the appellation bother you so?

------
vijayr
Unbelievable, especially considering that it is going to be short lived.
Similar but more elaborate - <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ga5s_qYgJS8> They
destroy it at the end :(

------
greggman
It seems like it would be really run the try to repo this with robots.

------
lostlogin
I'm wiling to bet you could, and for a lot of money. If you did have the above
mentioned robot to make it a push-button exercise, I'm pretty sure that there
would be farmers on with prominent fields near motorway and tourist site
willing. It's almost green advertising, 100% biodegradable and with a reusable
robot. No. Nothing is sacred.

------
franze
sadly if you visit this url via ipad all you get is unreadable/unuseable
swipeware.

------
catshirt
my friends and i did a pretty decent scale mario in college [0]. it got decent
coverage and was actually pretty cool. that said... these obviously blow mine
out of the water. :)

[0]
[http://www.njit.edu/features/sceneandheard/mariointhesnow.ph...](http://www.njit.edu/features/sceneandheard/mariointhesnow.php)

edit: did i really call it "great fun"? everyone do me a favor and skip the
text.

------
jh3
I bet this guy can make a mean snow angel.

Seriously though, these are amazing. I sometimes have problems drawing a
"perfect" square without a ruler...

------
hanula
Crazy man ;) Great to see people like that and sometimes to take some of the
positive craziness with you. This made my day.

------
barrkel
Evidence against extra-terrestrial origin for crop-circles, for the doubters.

~~~
Yver
Nice try, anal-probing aliens, but you can't fool me. I'm onto you.

------
readme
Government coverup! Definitely created by extraterrestrials who know
trigonometry.

------
rorrr
Why is this shit on Hacker News? This is not reddit. This is not even new.

Flagged.

~~~
adventured
It's on Hacker News because I find it interesting and it was new to me. Up
voted.

~~~
fayden
rorrr's message is unnecessarily rude, but I don't think he's wrong.

It's a very interesting feat, but it's just a showcase of his realizations,
unrelated to computers or science. His thought process or his planning for
making such patterns would probably fit here more than this post.

I don't think it's a problem either, because such posts are rare, but I would
be disappointed if Hacker News was filled with this kind of post.

~~~
jws
It has prodded at least one HN reader to speculate about making these patterns
with robots[1], and another to wonder about solving shortest path[2]. Sounds
like "of interest to hackers". This is late Saturday and peoples' interests
wander further afield than optimizing CDNs.

[1] Can you make a business selling robots that let a ski resort decorate
itself? Can you sell ads on unused winter pastures?

[2] If you consider each footprint to be a salesman's stop, then I think the
answer is "Yes, but…"

~~~
marshray
_Can you sell ads on unused winter pastures?_

IS NOTHING SACRED TO YOU PEOPLE?!!!

~~~
saraid216
All caps is reserved for the high priests of my religion. Why are you debasing
my belief system like this? :(

